# Penn 545 Gs



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a couple of these, and plan on putting them on a couple of 10' rods. Will this setup be good enough to cast to the second gut from the bank?


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

i forget if that has a level wind or not. but eather way, yes.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Should work great. I have 2-535's that are my "go to" reels for long rods.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I have all the GS seies, 525, 535, 545, & 555. Great reels. You can mag them easily for better control. I use my 525 w/3oz, 535 w/5oz, & so on.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

dunedawg said:


> I have all the GS seies, 525, 535, 545, & 555. Great reels. You can mag them easily for better control. I use my 525 w/3oz, 535 w/5oz, & so on.


How do you mag them?


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

gstanford85 said:


> How do you mag them?


 look at alan tani tutorials


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

we have two 555 GS for heavy casters... very tough reels. I magged my first one in 2000-2001 and can let it rip in the dark... in 2004 broke the frame and found 4 others who had the same break at basically the same place... Penn would do nothing so I jb-welded it and it has gone on o catch a lot of fish... great reel for casting to shark

go here and look at Rudy's (torpedo) post...

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=13926&p=116078&hilit=magging+reel#p116078


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

i have a couple of the 555s and they work great.. also have the daiwa sg 50 hwhick is basically the same reel just seems to cast farther


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

What will this reel be used for? Because you will not be able to cast 8 n bait to the second gut, period.
They will do fine for sharks though.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

If you have a stiff wind(15-25mph) in your face and you have a 6 or 8 ounce weight and your casting 6 or 8 ft. of heavy leader and a big chunk of ray or half a horse mullet you aint gonna cast it very far succesfully very many times without a knife cutting birdnest disaster sooner or later. If you downsize leader length and cut small chunks of ray or mullet for aerodynamics it helps out alot. Why not wade out knee deep before casting, you can clear the second usually then?


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would mainly be used for reds and other game fish besides sharks. I just have a few of these lying around and figured that it would be a fun use of them.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I too am considering these mounted on 10' rods for the surf this coming spring.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*5x5 Penn Reels*

Gstan...
Those are good reels that will catch 99% of what you will hang in the surf. Load 
them about 2/3 full with some microbraid [say 30-40lb test]finish with the same
test mono topshot...That should more than double the line capacty...on any of
those 525, 535, 545, 555 reels...
Good Luck...and go fishing...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I was thinking about picking up some used ones at FTU and try my hand at magging them. I usually use a Diawa 30 & 50 sha for my surf fishing.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

they are not as smooth as the Daiwas


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I was going to try my hand at super tuning one of them to see how it does.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Penn 525 Mag reels*

I bought a 525 Mag used and I was really impressed with it's smoothness...I'm
looking to buy at least 1 or 2 more....
I think they would be excellent for someone to learn to cast revolving spool reels
with...After they mastered the 525 Mag they could move up to something else...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Mustad7731 said:


> I bought a 525 Mag used and I was really impressed with it's smoothness...I'm
> looking to buy at least 1 or 2 more....
> Jackie


you oughtta keep that one and look into other adjustable mag reels, there are some sweet ones out there. Check this site for all kinds of crazy high-end surf gear... http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17

if you like the 525 mag, you would probably LOVE to cast some of the smaller adjustable mag Abu's...


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

abu"s have very quite clickers. not my first choice in reels.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Big differenct in the 5xx GS vs. 5xx MAG ? 

I'm somewhat new to surf fishing.
I've always fishing spinning, now moving over to conventional/baitcasting.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*500 GS Series of Penn Reels*

That.....
Whenever Penn introduced the 5oo GS series reels [I don't know when that was]...
they probably introduced the 525, 535, 545, and 555 GS's...Then there were some
guys like Big Lou {not saying that he did**, who were "Long Cast Specialist" distance
casters who had been modifying {magging** Abu 6500 with special bearing and 
magnets to maximizing their casting distance on the 'competive casting' longcast.
The new 525 GS was the closest size to the Abu 6500 so some engineers at Penn
"Souped Up" it and the 525 Mag was born...I don't know if they still make the 
525 GS any more or not...

My $0.02...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Very much appreciated. 
I'm going to definitely give this a try.



Torpedo said:


> http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html


This helps lots. Especially on the pocketbook.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Very much appreciated.
> I'm going to definitely give this a try.
> 
> This helps lots. Especially on the pocketbook.


Make sure you read this too,,,

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagsAndWashers.html

Spacing is critical and all reels are different. If you have any questions please ask. Some of us old school folks revolutionized reel magging in Texas and know all the ins and outs of it. Every reel is different and line size matters so its all critically balanced.


----------

